

Ask HN: Differene between Tumblr and Wordpress? - s10r


======
ntomaino
Wordpress allows embedded audio (from Soundcloud, Spotify, etc) in a text
post, while Tumblr does not.

------
ioboi
I think Tumblr has a more minimalistic approach than Wordpress.

